# Help help help!!



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

hello every fellow horse lover!!!

My name is Abi Hayward, and i have a favour to ask...I entered the trail of painted ponies art competition and managed to get in to the top 20 


*ITS VOTING TIME!!!!*

I was wondering, if you guys could simply click this link and 'like' my design named *'the unbreakable spirit'* , it would help me out sooo much!! so excited for this! and share if you can      

Here is the link directly to it:

http://www.trailofpaintedponies.com/poll.php


help is greatly appreciated!!

Thank you, Abi


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I voted...good luck! BTW your painted pony is beautiful.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Voted! Wish I had your skills.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I voted. (twice) Great job, it's beautiful!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I've voted and I would just like to say that yours is beautiful and how on earth do you do something like that? 
Good work.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

abi said:


> hello every fellow horse lover!!!
> 
> My name is Abi Hayward, and i have a favour to ask...I entered the trail of painted ponies art competition and managed to get in to the top 20
> 
> ...


Done!!!!!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Voted!! Great job!!!!


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

is this done?


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

just did it


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

i would just like to say i am absolutely over the moon that each one of you guys had the time to vote, thank you very much! i will let you know when the results come through, i was happy enough to be in the top 20, let alone if i came in top 5!

Il keep you posted,
best wishes

Abi


----------

